
'Is Windows phone dead?' is a wrong question to ask - ailon
https://medium.com/@ailon/is-windows-phone-dead-is-a-wrong-question-to-ask-f070100c343c#.ks0dzk51a
======
PaulHoule
Reading TechCrunch to understand technology is like watching CNBC to better
manage your investments. It doesn't work.

Windows NT is a microkernel that pretends to be Windows 95 and now pretends to
be Linux.

Underlying both MacOS and iOS is a microkernel that pretends to be POSIX,
MacOS, or IOS.

Getting the microkernel down to a nice clean base is the right thing to do for
desktop, servers, and whatever else comes down the pipe.

Meanwhile, all the posers think that a "phone is a phone" and a "laptop is a
laptop", "wires are ritually unclean", etc. and miss the point that the basic
idea of computer science is that a computer is a computer, as proven
practically by video game emulation.

The one thing you can be sure of is that Microsoft will zig and Microsoft will
zag and if you invest your time in energy in Shiny7 from Microsoft you might
find it is taken away because Microsoft thought Shiny6 (from some other
vendor) was cooler or is chasing Shiny8.

